# problem starting Troy Built 27-ton log splitter - Help!



## Spikem (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning all!

I've been using my neighbor's Troy Built 27-ton log splitter for a while and have had great success with it.  A friend asked if he could use it and - with the neighbor's permission - we towed it to the friend's house (just over 1/2 mile away).

The problem?  It simply isn't starting now.

It had worked fine at my house but won't start now.  Pulling the cord is a bit tougher than it was but I cannot figure out anything that explains it.  There's not a lot of "moving part" to the splitter so I'm at a loss to explain why it won't fire right up.

It was stored in a tractor garage for the last week, so it wasn't out in any weather.  It's been cold but should that have anything to do with it?

I'm very nervous about this as it's not mine and would hate to have something have happend to it "on my watch".

Any ideas?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2008)

Check and see if the pump lever is in the neutral position.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2008)

make sure the gas line shut off is on. mine seems to flood the carb after pulling it!will start if you dont use the choke.


----------



## Jay H (Dec 15, 2008)

If it's the same 27ton TB one that I have, the fuel line cutoff is a grey knob that turns 90degs (off to on) that is right on the fuel line as it comes from the tank. 

Could you have possibly flooded it in transit? 

Jay


----------



## beau5278 (Dec 15, 2008)

Make sure that the handle for the splitter is in neutral,I've done that a time or 2.Check the oil in the engine,to be sure it's full enough but also check that it isn't over full,if there is a fuel shutoff,that wasn't shut off,I've had carbs flood and partially fill the crankcase with fuel,that could happen from bouncing around in transit with the engine shut off.


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you tried everything above...remove and replace gas, try taking off air filter and spraying some starting fluid in the carb, make sure the grounding device that shuts it off is not engaged. It has to something simple...like you said it was just running.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 16, 2008)

Pull out the spark plug and see if it's wet.  Yank on the pull cord and see if gas comes out the plug hole.  If it pulls easy, it may have been hyro-locked with gas in the cylinder.  Buy a new plug for it and remember to turn off the gas cock next time.


----------



## pinewoodburner (Dec 16, 2008)

Bad gas?
Did this start after refueling?
If so try some fresh gas.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Dec 16, 2008)

I just towed mine to someone's house the other day. Started it before I left just to warm it up, ran fine as always. I got there and was showing him how to start it and it gave me a hard time. I forgot to shut the fuel line off and it seemed like it flooded out in transit... took an extra five or six pulls but it started. 

How cold is cold? It does make the hydraulic fluid thicker and more difficult to move. Manual say's don't use it less than 20˚f. So if it's really cold that can cause trouble.

Check the oil level in the crankcase, make sure it isn't unusually high or diluted with gas.

Check that the handle is in neutral like the others have said. Thats about the only reason it would be harder to pull, except serious cold temps.

Then just give it some time and keep yankin on it for a while. Removing the air filter and giving it a spritz of starting ether could help to. Don't forget to choke it.


----------



## Spikem (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful information, guys!

My neighbor has it back and got it going without any problem.  I don't know what he did, yet, to fix it but I'll find out.

His wife was like a cat in a bathtub about it, though.  (Not sure why.)


----------



## NitroDave (Dec 21, 2008)

Spikem said:
			
		

> His wife was like a cat in a bathtub about it, though.  (Not sure why.)



Because thats how most women are......worrying  about stuff rather than in the kitchen doing the dishes.


----------



## jdemaris (Dec 21, 2008)

Spikem said:
			
		

> The problem?  It simply isn't starting now.



Most problems with newer engines relate to fuel.  Too much, or not enough.  If it has a gravity-feed fuel tank, and the fuel was left on without the engine running, it's probably flooded.  These engines can get so flooded they suffer hyraulic-lock and get hard to turn over.

Pull out the spark plug, and then shoot air in hole while you pull on the rope starter. This will let the valves open and close, and let the excess gas come out the muffler.  After you do that, let it sit for awhile, and then put a dry plug back in. Turn the fuel valve on for a minute, and then turn it off. Then try to start it.  First with no choke.  If it does't try to start at all after many pulls, then try it with the choke on.

Of course, if you don't have spark - it's a whole different issue.  To check spark - do not bother with a standard gapped plug.   Take an old plug and break the ground-electrode off -or bend it out of the way.  If spark is correct - it will jump that bigger gap.  It takes more spark to fire inside an engine under compression - so checking outside with a standard-gapped plug does not prove you have enough spark (potential voltage).


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2008)

Spikem said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the helpful information, guys!
> 
> My neighbor has it back and got it going without any problem.  I don't know what he did, yet, to fix it but I'll find out.
> 
> His wife was like a cat in a bathtub about it, though.  (Not sure why.)


they are 1500 bucks thats why, women get silly about that kind of stuff!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2008)

It's too bad cuz she'll probably chew on hubby's ear so long that he will think twice about ever lending it out again.  I would never return a borrowed item in worse condition than I received it.  Hell, even rented items I usually have to fix something on it just to use it right.

That said, if someone wanted to borrow my splitter, I would have to go with it.  I work for cheap, just food and/or beer.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> It's too bad cuz she'll probably chew on hubby's ear so long that he will think twice about ever lending it out again. I would never return a borrowed item in worse condition than I received it. Hell, even rented items I usually have to fix something on it just to use it right.
> 
> That said, if someone wanted to borrow my splitter, I would have to go with it. I work for cheap, just food and/or beer.


I have splitter will travel under same terms and conditions!


----------



## Spikem (Dec 22, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> It's too bad cuz she'll probably chew on hubby's ear so long that he will think twice about ever lending it out again.  I would never return a borrowed item in worse condition than I received it.  Hell, even rented items I usually have to fix something on it just to use it right.
> 
> That said, if someone wanted to borrow my splitter, I would have to go with it.  I work for cheap, just food and/or beer.



The only reason it was returned in "worse condition" than I received it was because I wasn't about to fiddle with it any more than checking out the air filter and plug and gas.

BTW, he said the issue had been that the timing chain had slipped off.  Now _*that's*_ one I'd not heard of!


----------



## pdboilermaker (Dec 22, 2008)

You cant go wrong with a shot of ether in the carb


----------

